# info on combat medicine



## dirtmover (Jun 8, 2013)

I am trying to find some books to brush up on how to deal with various injuries,infections and other issues that come about while deployed.  It will be 5 years and change since I last deployed and would like to find some reading material.  My platoon has a new female medic Wii had never deployed before.  She has worked in a clinic her entire time.  The boys are little hesitant to go and see her as we found out during JRTC, I feel that the would be more likely to come to me and would like to be able to properly explain what the deal was.  I an fully competent in my CLS capacities but desire to learn more.  Even our senior hasn't deployed as a medic yet.

Thanks for all your help

Dirt


----------



## Muppet (Jun 8, 2013)

Well. As far as injuries: Stop the bleeding and start the breathing. This can get to be a long thread. For books: The Ranger Medical Handbook is a good reference. Um, maybe some 18D's can tell you more inhanced books. I have lots of ideas but I am not sure where you are going / obviously you should not post that here as you know. This can get very involved.

F.M.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 8, 2013)

The problem with recommending books is that many assume a certain baseline of knowledge.  For example, you can get ahold of the Special Forces Medical Handbook but you have to consider who it was written for.

One good source is the Prehospital Trauma Life Support Military Edition manual (7th Ed.)  This will give a solid background on trauma care and TC3 that will go beyond CLS.  If you can, take the 2 day class.

What problems did you experience @ JRTC?


----------



## dirtmover (Jun 8, 2013)

Well the guys told me straight up that they would be more comfortable with coming to me for personal medically issues like their penis hurting or what have you.  I was down in their tent 90 percent of the time and they  were always asking to take a look at or fix stuff like heat rash ingrown toe nails, weird fungus on their feet.  Our LT was SF when he was enlisted 18C, I plan on picking his brain once things chill out alittle at work.  

I don't claim to know everything but I am pretty intelligent.  Though I have a feeling that google and a dictionary will be put to use.  LOL  I love learning ad would like to get as much knowledge as I can.  There isn't much I can do from a 916 but more medical knowledge may prov0e to be help full.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 8, 2013)

Does this medic report to you? 

I agree that learning all you can is a good thing.  But you shouldn't be doing the medic's job.  If your troops are uncomfortable dealing with her, then try to figure out whether the issue is clinical or personal.  If she doesn't know what she's doing, she needs training (working in a clinic may not have properly developed her decision making and critical thinking skills).  If her bedside manner sucks, it needs to be brought to her attention.


----------



## dirtmover (Jun 8, 2013)

I have talked to her and she is doing her best.  The guys are just a little put off with having to go to a female for their medical problems.  They gave been used to only having makes in the platoon for the longest time.  I am not trying to do get job, more trying to augment her.  My team has told me that they say shit behind my back but that's a given, though they still come to me if they need something.  I would like to be able to do kite than tell them to rub some dirt in it and suck it up.


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ranger Med Handbook (Vol 4 is out).
SOCOM Medic Handbook/JSOM Handbook
TCCC Field Guide, and the new winter supp.
Pararescue Medical Handbook (if you can get your hands on it)
PHTLS guide (ref earlier).
First three are your bibles. Must go everywhere.

Some other really good resources- NOLS wilderness handbook (for dirt medicine, mountain med), War Surgery in Iraq and Afghanistan (more geeky 'why' vs. 'how', but a must for any medic worth his/her shit).


I am going to put this out there, so I hope I dont hurt your feelings dirtmover . This is not your lane. If the "guys" arent comfortable with the medic they got, they fucking replace her. Medicine is not the type of thing that you can just grab some books on out the door and make it work. This is most certainly not a shot at you, and good on you for wanting to help- but you're enabling the shitty performance of an undertrained and crappy medic by helping.

If the medic sucks, replace her. Stomp up and down until it happens. Put people on blast, in front of other people if you have to. I have seen this situation happen 2 or 3 times before, and unfortunately enough it ended in the almost death of 2 dudes.

Not trying to be dramatic, I just have some negative transfer with this sort of thing.


----------



## pardus (Jun 8, 2013)

Umm, you're a chick yourself right?

CLS, is hmm... Well you can't even give an IV now. CLS should be used to place a TQ *PROPERLY* pop in an NPA and augment the medic as they see fit, IMO. Maybe if they are highspeed do a chest seal and NCDs until the medic gets there, maybe.

I'm a medic, I use the Ranger medic handbook though it is lacking in some areas. I also have the special operations medical handbook and I just purchased the Merck Manual of Patient Symptoms.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 8, 2013)

You don't want to know the hell (of the positive kind) I put my Platoon medic through in Strykerland. I was more certified as an 11B crosstrained OJT to being a Bn medicc, than he was.

I couldn't do dick about certifications, because it was legland lackadasical loserville, but I trained.. and I trained... and I trained the guy.  I also did this sorta on the sly, since HE came to ME wanting to know shit... and he already had rapport with the platoon and company, no reason to fuck that up at all by publicly ggoing on a verbal or physical romp.

He was wired tight.  You can do this with the platoon medic, provided she's actually trained. Just being a clinic medic doesn't MEAN that she sucks.

She might actually be better at these sick call ailments than you think. If It's above the knees and below the navel?  Tell them fuck you, be a professional, she knew what she was getting into when she enlisted as one, and knew that ocassionally, she might have to be looking at balls turned into science experiments etc.

of course anything above the knee and below the navel I just referred directly to the PA...


----------



## pardus (Jun 8, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> Ranger Med Handbook (Vol 4 is out).
> SOCOM Medic Handbook/JSOM Handbook
> TCCC Field Guide, and the new winter supp.
> Pararescue Medical Handbook (if you can get your hands on it)
> ...


 
We have a joke amoung us medics that the reason we are issued pistols is to keep shitbag medics away from us if we get hit.

So many medics are fucking terrible its scary.

Like my Brylcreem'd compadre amlove21 said, bad medic equals dead troops.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 8, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> Ranger Med Handbook (Vol 4 is out).
> SOCOM Medic Handbook/JSOM Handbook
> TCCC Field Guide, and the new winter supp.
> Pararescue Medical Handbook (if you can get your hands on it)
> ...


 
Agree with all of this.


----------



## pardus (Jun 9, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> Ranger Med Handbook (Vol 4 is out).


 
Volume 4???

I'm only aware of the 2007 edition. The 2011 was shown to be a fake, so vol 4??? 

Enlighten me, hair saloon warrior!


----------



## Muppet (Jun 9, 2013)

Hair saloon warrior. LOL. I thought Vol-4 was sold by North American Rescue?

F.M.


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 9, 2013)

pardus said:


> Volume 4???
> 
> I'm only aware of the 2007 edition. The 2011 was shown to be a fake, so vol 4???
> 
> Enlighten me, hair saloon warrior!


 
Well, at least "hair saloon" sounds like something out of the old west.

The Ranger Handbook 4th edition (or vol 4 or whatever) is either out officially or "done and not released yet". Either way, I have my greedy little hands on it hardbound, I got it from a good CA medic friend of mine when I was in Africa over the winter. PS, it's awesome, you need it, and it's worth the 40 bucks if you cant steal it, which I recommend.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 9, 2013)

Does Africa have a Winter....


----------



## pardus (Jun 9, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> Well, at least "hair saloon" sounds like something out of the old west.
> 
> The Ranger Handbook 4th edition (or vol 4 or whatever) is either out officially or "done and not released yet". Either way, I have my greedy little hands on it hardbound, I got it from a good CA medic friend of mine when I was in Africa over the winter. PS, it's awesome, you need it, and it's worth the 40 bucks if you cant steal it, which I recommend.


 
Cool, thanks.


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 9, 2013)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Does Africa have a Winter....


 
lol yeah! It gets down to a frosty 90 F and 100% humidity


----------



## pardus (Jun 9, 2013)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Does Africa have a Winter....


 


amlove21 said:


> lol yeah! It gets down to a frosty 90 F and 100% humidity


 
Dumbasses. 

Depends where you are, It snowed when I was there once.


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 9, 2013)

pardus said:


> Dumbasses.
> 
> Depends where you are, It snowed when I was there once.


 
Pretty harsh, DICK.   

We know it snows on the mountain and in South Africa. The whole equator thing and all. But certainly not from the 11th parallel and for a while south!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 9, 2013)

pardus said:


> Dumbasses.
> 
> Depends where you are, It snowed when I was there once.



Yes it was more of a joke.....based on Stereo Types...AFRICA HOT.....

I have been there where I wish I had a f'n jacket but didn't!!!!!

Elevation plays a part, however most of it is in the "COFFEE" ZONE....Tropic of Cancer to the Tropic of Capricorn.
:blkeye:


----------

